# Well, at least YOU guys think he's cute and wonderful



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, we have reached the point where our puppy looks ferocious-- or at least, to strangers, he does.

We look at him and see the sweetest, best tempered, friendliest dog ever, who also happens to be cute, gorgeous and the best GSD breed ambassador in the world.

Others...ummm not so much.

Lately we have had several people enter the house who were genuinely afraid of Hans, even when we told them he is just a puppy and loves people. A few have politely declined to pet him. Poor Hans, going up to them all waggedy-tailed and with flattened ears. Got the cold shoulder  He was in his expen and the visitors had plenty of space.

Today I brought him out to meet our neighbor's 3 year old LC, and the meeting went wonderfully, very good doggie manners on both sides. But the neighbor told us Hans looks like "some sort of SWAT or police dog."

Yes, he is Czech line, and yes, those are used a lot by police. I don't blame people for being intimidated. I know I have to get used to it. 

Hey, at least the people on this board think he's cute! 

Are people afraid of your dogs?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some people are afraid of dogs. when i encounter someone that's
afraid of my dog i don't push him on them. i give them plenty of room.
if someone is my home and they're afraid of my dog i put him another
room behind closed doors.


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

A teenage boy in my neighborhood, hides behind cars when he see my pup. Why? Because he "looks like a police dog." My 40 lb 5 month old scares a 200lb teenage boy.

Can't you tell how ferocious he looks?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. 90% of people around here wont go near mine. Especially Duke. He's intimidating. 

Just wait until puppy grows up and I'm walking 3. lol!

I like it though... I feel secure with them and also I get to actually enjoy my walks with out everyone and their kids climbing all over my dogs. (dealt with that for 14 years when I raised goldens!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Mostly when I'm out I have both dogs with me so I get the opposite effect. Since I have a small cute dog with him he MUST be friendly with all sizes and they'll send or bring their dogs over without asking. Delgado's great with most dogs but he hates when a really excited dog gets in his face and he'll bark at them. Then I get the horrified "oh, he's so mean!" look 

I want him to be comfortable with all situations because it's unavoidable unless I never take him out of the house that we're going to run into idiots but I'm extremely picky with the dogs I allow him to socialize with and I prefer the chance to say NO!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I've been getting this for a while now too. When she was 3 months old everyone wanted to pet her, 5 months and some people were still okay with her and others avoided her like the plague. Now at 10 months...if I'm at the park just sitting there, people with smaller dogs turn and go the other way, people avoid the isle I'm in at the pet store, and the neighborhood teenagers go the other way(this is not necessarily a bad thing). Now the people that know her love her and she loves them right back. And mine is a skinny girl, but hey she looks like a shepherd, so she must be vicious. I figure its there lost, because I too look at her and see a loveable, sweetheart of a dog...they don't know what they are missing and I'm not going to tell them. They can figure that out on their own


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would be asking to pet him,haha. but that is me and I am one of those annoying people  People are scared of my labs in my town,lol. My field bred lab, Tank can be intimidating but Bentley looks like a big yellow chicken and acts like one too  When I am watching my uncles Rottweiler if gets ridiculious. I literally saw a mom drag her kid across the street and into a building to get away from Ginger(the rottweiler). The worst thing Ginger would do was making them all slobbery from kisses, lol.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it's the same with Hex, everyone wanted to pat him when he was a baby puppy and now some of those people won't go near him and he's only 6month old. The general comment is "Oh he's soooo big now, that's scarey"
I've even had comments along the line of - oh I wouldn't want to meet him out at the park and once when he was chewing his bully stick "yeah now go and try to take that of him" - lol they couldn't believe I could just take food of him.

I don't really mind, at least they won't pat him without asking etc. better that than a totally over socialised dog that thinks EVERY person is their best friend.

Hans is gorgeous


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> some people are afraid of dogs. when i encounter someone that's
> afraid of my dog i don't push him on them. i give them plenty of room.
> if someone is my home and they're afraid of my dog i put him another
> room behind closed doors.


Ditto.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, people are afraid of my dog and I am okay with that. I am a single woman who lives alone and I prefer people thinking my dogs are big and bad and mean. A few people who aren't and ask to pet them can (well Dharma at least) after proper introductions. And people Dharma already know, she is all over them like a rat on a cheetoh looking for loving.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going through a similar issue with Rocky who is 6 months old today!:wild:

He is 65lb and 2' tall and like you mentioned, when I started walking him around my neighbourhood at 12 weeks, people were all over him like a rash
But now there is much less of that......I had one lady the other day pick up her yorkshire terrier and run saying "oh no, big dog!". Poor old Rocky gets so excited when he sees another dog, he literally cried when she took off
I don't blame her if she's had issues in the past, but I think it's more a case of me getting used to other peoples reactions, which I totally understand. Try explaining that to Rocky though, who just thinks I'm mean for not letting him near to everyone and everything he meets

His best recent encounter was with a 15 month old beagle:wub: he loved her and she loved him- us owners were literally dragging them away from each other as they were licking each others faces whilst rolling all over getting us tangled up in leads:crazy:

I don't let Rocky off lead unless there are no other dogs/people about and I can see far ahead. He started puppy improvers class yesterday, after completing his 10 week puppy class. It's great because he is no longer the BIGGEST dog in class:

I guess this will probably get worse as he grows more and looks more scary!

Good luck with Hans, he's adorable!:hug:


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

My Gretta is now 6 1/2 months old and 58 lbs. Yesterday we had her up at the lake and she was laying down next to the picnic table. I looked up and a little kid in a swim diaper, probally about 2 had walked right up to her and was petting her! We have a large family and 7 kids under 8 that she plays with all the time, so I was secure that she would be alright with the little one, but I couldn't beleive that this little boy's mom, who came up right behind him, wasn't at least a little worried. Most of the time I get the same reaction you do.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, we take Ruger everywhere with us and most people we run into don't even know what kind of dog Ruger is so they are not scared of him. They always say things like "Oh, what an interesting looking dog! what is he mixed with?" or "I think your dog is mixed with some German Shepherd!". I guess there is something about people thinking he's a Mutt causing them to think he is also harmless.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jerry Lee is only 8 weeks so still in the "cute stage" but I know my grandparents dealt with that when they had shepherds and the people we bought Jerry Lee from warned us the same thing. I do admit though I am nervous of my kids approaching ANY strange dog doesn't matter the breed. I keep instilling proper greeting methods and things to watch out for.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I do I do I do love Hans!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have experienced it alot out here in MD but not so much in NC. I know i'll experience it in CO when i get back there.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

My fiancé was out walking Jerry the other day and an older couple refused to cross the street and walk past him, even after my fiancé had him sit and told them he was friendly. They said he would "bite their legs off." Most people I've encountered have a good reaction to him.

I talked to the foster mom of a white shepherd and she said people would cross the street when they saw him because they thought he was a wolf. And would argue with her when she told them he was a GSD.



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

More often than not, people smile at Keefer when I'm out with him. They say how beautiful he is, and often want to meet and pet him. He gets a lot of "cute" comments too. He'll be 7 years old in a couple of weeks, so he's not a puppy, but he does have a very sweet face and he loves attention. People will comment on him being a big dog (one he was referred to as "massive" - he's 80 pounds, not THAT big!), but rarely are people afraid of him or try to avoid him. He has a sweet, cuddly look to him, which is entirely accurate, lol! Who wouldn't want to pet this guy?!?!?










That was from the Oakland A's Dog Day event at the ballpark the week before last. He met lots of people and at one point was sitting with his head resting against the shoulder of a woman in the row in front of us. 

Halo is much more intense, and being a sable WL girl, she has a more wild look to her compared to his sweet expression - I've been asked if she's part wolf before.  I do still get lots of "pretty", "beautiful", "gorgeous", and "cute" comments about her too, but if people are going to be leery of either of my dogs it's usually going to be her over him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

our breed tends to be reserved. Not the waggy tail, smiling, wiggly, 'can't wait for you to pet me' stance of some breeds. The demeanor makes many unfamiliar with the breed uneasy.

When you want neighbors to interact, try taking treats with you and ask neighbors to give one to your pup. 

Make sure to teach your puppy to 'take it easy.'

You'll be amazed, if you run into a person familiar with GSDs, how differently your pup acts when approached by someone who has no fear. 

Mine are so pleased when a 'I love GSDs' person approaches naturally.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow...glad I'm not alone in getting these types of reactions to a young dog...Bear is only 7 months and super friendly but everyone acts like he's vicious or something. I don't even take him out to sit under the table at restaurants anymore because it makes everyone else so uncomfortable. Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

People are afraid of my dogs,but I have gotten used to it. It's funny because the ones who are afraid of my dogs,aren't afraid of some of the 'nice breeds of dogs' who actually will bite them. I am talking about those individual dogs,not the whole breed.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Yep definitely get used to it. Dooney started getting the same reaction about the same age. Just last night 2 little kids were sitting in driveway, they saw us coming and couldn't get up fast enough. I told them it was ok, I had hold of her.

But I also like people steering clear of her and me. Single and living alone, I don't want people thinking Dooney is "cute". My mom swears Dooney will intimidate anyone I attempt to date in the future, I simply say- well they can either get over it or get out- LOL

You can usually tell those people who "used to have a GSD" they are the ones that will come towards you and ask about the dog.

Getting closer and closer to you being here and joining us in class!! Can't wait to meet you both!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We will definitely be in FL on Wednesday, ready or not 

You are right-- yesterday at Bed Bath and Beyond a woman approached and it turns out she had a GSD and a mix. 

Look forward to you guys coming over for Mojitos and doggie pool party!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bailey and Tucker (mixed boys, but it doesn't seem to make a difference,) scare the boogersnot out of most for different reasons. 

There are exceptions though! Just a few days ago, I had let them outside, but I was inside fiddling in the kitchen. They began barking up a storm, so I went to investigate.

About 12 foot outside of my fenceline, in the woods, were two boys passing a joint back and forth. They were totally ignoring my dogs running the fenceline just 12 foot away and barking.

I walked to the fenceline quietly. Watched them pass their joint back and forth a time or two... Said, "Hey guys, you need to smoke your dope in someone else's yard." They looked at each other with a big, dopey grin making no attempt to move at all. The dogs were quiet now, seeming to know mama had taken over.  When the pot smokin' boys didn't move, I said, "HEY! I'm not playin', this is my yard, go away!!!!!"

They left.

My two big scary doggies didn't scare the stoned teenagers in the slightest.


----------

